# Double yolk eggs



## Sedagive (Jun 20, 2008)

I remember when I was a kid, my mom used to find double yolk eggs mixed in with the regular eggs pretty often.  I haven't seen one in probably 30 years.  I've heard there are places that sell them but I've never been able to find out where they are.  Does anyone know of any companies that sell just double yolkers?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 20, 2008)

I see double yolk eggs more often when  I buy jumbo eggs than any other size.  Usually, it's an 'exciting surprise' but you don't actually get all that much more yolk.  It looks the same to me, just split in two.  I liken it to the fact that twins are usually smaller in one pregnant woman than one baby would be.   Consider there's only so much room in that egg shell....

If you buy jumbo eggs consistently, I bet you'd find one, sooner or later.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 20, 2008)

Me too, VeraB.
And what fun and good memories when I do.
I wish I could wrap it in plastic and bring it to dad for him to cook his special Sunday breakfast feast.
But just fond memories.

Thanks. This is the last thing that made me smile - add to thread.

Aren't the little things in life GREAT??!!??!?​


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 20, 2008)

When I lived in Massachusetts (late 80's) I remember seeing double yolk eggs sold in their own cartons at the local supermarket.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2008)

Russellkhan said:


> When I lived in Massachusetts (late 80's) I remember seeing double yolk eggs sold in their own cartons at the local supermarket.


 

That's amazing.  I've lived here forever and never saw that.  I haven't seen a DY egg for at least 30 years.  I guess I should buy jumbos if I want to see one.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 20, 2008)

I haven't seen one in quite a while either, storebought or otherwise.


----------



## Lizannd (Jun 20, 2008)

*Look for them in a Farmer's Market.  They are available*

from some of the smaller farmers.  I can buy them by the dozen. I never see them in the grocery stores.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 20, 2008)

When we had hens, we would get the double yolks sometimes.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 20, 2008)

I get doub;es quite often w/ Jumbo eggs. For awhile there was at least 1 per carton. But then I stopped buying jumbos for some reason.... I think maybe they are too big to bake cookies with? That's gotta be it.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 20, 2008)

I only buy large , never jumbo so I haven't seen any double yolks in large eggs.


----------



## middie (Jun 20, 2008)

You probably won't Lc. I myself have only seen them in Jumbo eggs.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 20, 2008)

Some of the specialty markets sell them by the dozen, I know that the whole foods near me does.


----------



## Linda123 (Jun 20, 2008)

When we had an egg farm, back in the mid 80s, younger hens tended to produce double yolkers....

I've probably gotten 2 double yolkers from the grocery store since then.


----------



## Chef Mark (Jun 20, 2008)

specialty farmer's markets or jumbo eggs-good luck


----------



## marigeorge (Jun 20, 2008)

I get eggs from a local farmer and about 4 out of the dozen are double yolkers.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 20, 2008)

We have a poultry farm in Hawthorne NJ - They sell them by the dozzen, at least they dis last time I was there about a year ago. Great chicken and turkey too.

AC


----------



## luvs (Jun 20, 2008)

i only buy jumbos just to see a double yolk.


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 20, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> That's amazing.  I've lived here forever and never saw that.  I haven't seen a DY egg for at least 30 years.  I guess I should buy jumbos if I want to see one.




Thinking about it, I remember that I went to school with a guy whose family had an egg farm. Perhaps the double yolk eggs were just available in my town (Bedford) because of the local egg farm.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jun 20, 2008)

I think commercially I haven't seen them in anything other than jumbos (which I have been boycotting since egg prices went through the roof).  But my folks used to get medium and large eggs locally for our restaurant (UP Michigan), and we saw them fairly often.  Maybe it does have more to do with the age of the hens?


----------



## babetoo (Jun 20, 2008)

is it just me or are eggs getting smaller. i buy extra large and they are the size of what a large used to be. i pretty much use them only, never seen a double except in my daughters house. she keeps chickens.                                         babe


----------



## Rom (Jun 21, 2008)

i see them in the normal store bought eggs every now and then..


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 21, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> We have a poultry farm in Hawthorne NJ - They sell them by the dozzen, at least they dis last time I was there about a year ago. Great chicken and turkey too.
> 
> AC


 
I have family in Hawthorne. Where is this poultry farm ?


----------



## sattie (Jun 21, 2008)

I have been buying 'free range' eggs and have come acrossed double yolks on several occasions.  It makes me think that the dish I'm about to prepare will be extra spectacular!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 22, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I have family in Hawthorne. Where is this poultry farm ?




It's on Goffle Road.  If your family lives in Hawthorne, they know Goffle Road.  It's one of the big main streets in town.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 22, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> It's on Goffle Road.  If your family lives in Hawthorne, they know Goffle Road.  It's one of the big main streets in town.


 
I will have to ask them if they have gone there.   I know Goffle Road .


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 24, 2008)

You probably don't see double-yolkers in regular AA/AAA-Large eggs because they weigh too much. Due to the weight - they go into the Jumbo box.


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 24, 2008)

> 'free range' eggs and have come acrossed double yolks on several occasions.


 
That's the only time I've had double yolks also.


----------



## BettyR (Jun 27, 2008)

Young hens whose production cycle is not yet well synchronized often lay double yolk eggs. It happens when ovulation occurs too rapidly.

  Some heavy breeds of chickens will lay double yolks as an inherited trait. I had some Production Reds a few years back that would lay double yolks fairly often.

  We have a lot of predators here in this part of Texas so sadly my hen turnover rate is fairly hi and they are all gone.


----------



## radhuni (Jul 17, 2008)

We get double yolked egg in local market but the taste of the double yolked eggs are not as good as normal eggs.


----------



## stassie (Jul 17, 2008)

radhuni said:


> We get double yolked egg in local market but the taste of the double yolked eggs are not as good as normal eggs.


 
Now _that's _something I haven't heard before! I've had double-yolkers from time to time, but never noticed a difference in taste - but that could because I simply wasn't paying attention . Do you know why this is?


----------



## BettyR (Jul 18, 2008)

stassie said:


> Now _that's _something I haven't heard before! I've had double-yolkers from time to time, but never noticed a difference in taste - but that could because I simply wasn't paying attention . Do you know why this is?



 I have never noticed any difference in the taste either but I suppose if you’re not terribly fond of the yolks I can see how two in one egg would put you off.


----------



## radhuni (Jul 18, 2008)

The yolks of double yolked eggs are tasteless compared to the yolks of normal eggs.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 18, 2008)

BettyR said:


> I have never noticed any difference in the taste either but I suppose if you’re not terribly fond of the yolks I can see how two in one egg would put you off.


 
I love the double yolkers and have never found taste lacking. Bring 'em on!!!


----------



## miniman (Jul 18, 2008)

Speaking of double yolkers, 1 turned up in my cookery class the other day - shame we were using egg to bind meatballs.


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2008)

*Double Yolk Free Range chickens*

We purchase large eggs from our neighbors who let their chickens roam in their fenced yard.

Several times we had souble yolk.  Prefer single.


----------



## BettyR (Jul 18, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I love the double yolkers and have never found taste lacking. Bring 'em on!!!



I've always been very fond of them as well...twice the yolk to dip your toast in.


----------



## Billdolfski (Jul 23, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> I see double yolk eggs more often when  I buy jumbo eggs than any other size.  Usually, it's an 'exciting surprise' but you don't actually get all that much more yolk.  It looks the same to me, just split in two.  I liken it to the fact that twins are usually smaller in one pregnant woman than one baby would be.   Consider there's only so much room in that egg shell....
> 
> If you buy jumbo eggs consistently, I bet you'd find one, sooner or later.


^^
This.

The first time I ever got one, it just kinda weirded me out so I threw it in the sink.  The next two I cracked were double yolks.  I gave up on disliking them after that =P


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 23, 2008)

*I buy only Jumbo eggs but I buy two different kinds.  I buy farmed eggs that are brown for eating fried, scrambled or poached because the yolks are very deep yellow and intensely flavored.  I also buy jumbos from the supermarket for hard boiling and for adding the extra white to my fried or scrambled egg.  The last 3 cartons of eggs I bought from the supermarket were ALL double yolks.   Every single egg was a double.   I haven't seen this happen since I was a kid.  *


----------

